# calais to nice/saint tropez via tolls with 3850Kg what cost?



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Folks

Thinking of taking the motorways all the way from calais to nice/st tropez.

I've been to viamichelin.com, it estimates it £65 one way.
As we are at 3850Kg, would this be the correct amount?
I presume the 'cheap seats' finish at 3500Kg  

Anyone enlighten me please?

w


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

*calais to nice/saint tropez via tolls with 3850Kg what cost*

The Autoroute tolls are gharged by the number of axles so, if your vehicle has only two axles you will pay the same as someone who runs at 3500kgs. Sorry but I haven't worked out the charges.
Regards, Tom

Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

TI think we paid around £65-70 a couple of years ago.

Scenic route thro Verdon gorge on way home. Much nicer.

dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tolls*

Hello,

If you are a motorhome and smile, the people in the booths normally charge you Class II or "Touristique". However, many of the humans are being replaced by automated booths. These will almost always charge you Class III Regardless if Axles. Indeed we were once charged Class IV for a 4600kg Sprinter Van.

Advice:

Try a mix of Tolls and BIS routes
When going to Toll booths, avoid anything unmanned (you will not get in most of them anyway, due to height restrictions). 
Keep all your Toll tickets and if you get charged Class III, question this and show them all your Class II receipts.
Try a smile and always, always Greet the operators with "Bonjour" or "Bonsoir" if it is getting late.

If you are going Via Autoroute Des Anglais (A26) Via Reims and Troyes. Expect your Tolls to be around €100-110 each way for class II
.
™


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
I seem to remember last year was about £75 one way, we usually blast straight down the autoroute taking 2 1/2 days and take our time on the way back. 
James


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*sites*

Here is a link to some stops I did for someone last year.

Have a Look Here

™


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

According to the Caravan club Europe 1 book, 

group 1 is up to 2m high, with trailer if necessary, total weight up to 3500kg
group 2 is 2-3m high, total weight up to 3500kg - includes caravan or trailer
group 3 is over 3m high, weight over 3500kg (2 axles on vehicle)
group 4 is over 3m hight, weight over 3500kg, with 3 axles or more on vehicle. 

most Mh's should be in group 2 - mine is a tad over 3m high if you count the pinnacle on the TV aerial, and is 3850kg (but nobody has checked the weight!), and it has always been group 2. 
As has been said, most manned booths will class you as group 2 mind you if you turn up in a big tag axle van towing a car, be prepared to pay more :roll: 8)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*weights*



bognormike said:


> According to the Caravan club Europe 1 book,
> 
> group 1 is up to 2m high, with trailer if necessary, total weight up to 3500kg
> group 2 is 2-3m high, total weight up to 3500kg - includes caravan or trailer
> ...


Mike,

Our have been

4600kG's Single Rear Axle Twin Wheels 7m Long 3.2m High
5000kG's Single Rear Axle Twin Wheels 9m Long 3.2m High

Operators, with one exception out of 100's charged us Class II

TM


----------



## conham (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Wilse, you're in luck as we have just returned (5th June) from St. Tropez all the way on the autoroutes.
We drive a Swift Kontiki 645 at 3850kg, we were a bit worried we would go through tolls at class 3 which was considerably more than class2. We used manned tolls and on some there just aren't any humans anymore collecting the money so you had to go through with your credit card.
Thankfully on every toll we automatically went through as class 2. The cost from Calais to St. Tropez (we got off on A8 Le Canet Des Maures which takes you through the mountains to Port Grimaud) was £120 one way. We went Calais to Reims to Troyes ,Dijon, Beaune, Macon, Lyon, Valence ,orange, Aix en Provence.
Surprised at the cost of fuel, on average it was 1.28 euros a litre. It cost us around £200 in fuel. It was a joy driving on the autoroutes as we never met with one hold up. Got onto M25 coming home and guess what?!! Hope this helps, conham


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Watch*

I was not far out on the tolls.

Another thing, watch Fuel Prices. Grimaud Elf is one of the Cheapest!

Going South,
Exit 8 A7 Motorway south of Lyon Geant Casino (has a truck pump you can use (AVOID THE NORMAL PUMPS - HARD TO EXIT))
Diesel is currently 95p a litre (approx €1.13).

Compare that to Esso on the A7 Services £1.08 (€1.34)

™


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: weights*



teemyob said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > According to the Caravan club Europe 1 book,
> ...


well done TM - shows they don't apply the letter of the law :wink:


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Ive been caught out several times with class 3 instead of 2. 

what I do now is check the display to make sure its says 2 and if it doesnt I complain, in the case of unmanned I push the assistance button. In my experience they wont let you sit there for long.

Having just returned from 6 weeks in La Belle France its well worth while going to supermarkets to fill. At least 20cents/litre so at least 10 quid for a tankful. and our santander zero card worked on every single one.


----------

